# Kenmore Range - 95024 - Broiler element will not turn off



## tkolarik (Mar 26, 2011)

I was cooking dinner today and turned on the broiler and when I was done I pushed the off button. A short while later I noticed a burning smell and looked at the electronic display and only the time was displaying as if everything was turned off. The smell got worse so I opened the oven door and saw the broiler element bright red even though it was off. So I turned off the breaker for 15 minutes and when I turned the breaker back on it came on again without an indication from the electronic control panel. I tried pusing buttons like bake and broil and off again but it wouldn't go off.

Any ideas on how to repair? Can I just remeove the Broiler element and it still work for all other functions? 

Thanks,


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

You could repair it, but due to this range has had issues of the Broiler committing Harri Kari, I would just replace it, due to the fact, that this is not the only Kenmore range that has caught fire, due to the Broiler element. And as for removing the element, look at it this way. Do you want to risk your and your family's lives, along with your home, due to this risk. Here is what Lowe's has on their site for Electric ranges http://www.lowes.com/pl_Electric+Ranges_4294801846_4294937087_?Ns=p_product_qty_sales_dollar|1

The ratings on Electric ranges:

http://www.consumersearch.com/ranges-reviews

Just pick your poison.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

gregzoll said:


> You could repair it, but due to this range has had issues of the Broiler committing Harri Kari, I would just replace it, due to the fact, that this is not the only Kenmore range that has caught fire, due to the Broiler elemen.


not sure how you came up with this opinion, since the op has not given a complete model# and therefore you really have no way of knowing, in fact you have no way of even knowing who manufactured this range for Sears.



what has happened is your broil relay has stuck. You will have to replace the entire elctronic control but it would sure be cheaper than a new range.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

The fact, that if you do a recall search on Kenmore stoves, there is the Elite that have done this, and as for that model number, it is 66595024100 or 66595024101. Personally, if my stove caught fire in the oven, I would replace it with a new unit, due to not wanting to take the risk of other problems. This is a widespread known problem with kenmore stoves, from what I found doing a websearch. If I was the OP, I would contact Sears and let them know that it caught on fire, and see if they will either fix it, or allow credit towards a newer stove to replace that one, and report to cpsc.gov.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

they never said it caught fire.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

hardwareman said:


> they never said it caught fire.


It does not matter whether they stated that it did or did not. They stated that it was glowing bright red, and shorted out, even though the oven was off. It is the same behaviors as those units that have been recalled due to the broiler element going into meltdown, without the stove being on. That means that it is not safe, and just replacing the element would not be good enough, because there could be another underlying problem somewhere else on the unit. The safest way is to replace the unit with a brand new stove, and let Sears & report to cpsc.gov that they had this incident.

I have one of the Whirlpool portable dishwashers that had a recall just recently, because of the heating element. Instead of playing with fate, I chose to report my dw, so that I could have the element replaced, even though it did not show any signs of going into meltdown.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

gregzoll said:


> That means that it is not safe, and just replacing the element would not be good enough, because there could be another underlying problem somewhere else on the unit. [/quote
> 
> 
> thats exactly right and that is why I told them they must replace the control board because of a stuck broil relay. Simple fix for about $200.00


----------



## tkolarik (Mar 26, 2011)

I believe the entire unit is a 665.95024104 being a bisque color unit. I think it was manufactured by Whirlpool. It didn't catch fire but it gave off a burning smell that it didnt even when it was running clean cycle.

I bought it 10 years ago when my son was born because the existing unit was not "child-safe". So I guess then the question is $200 to fix a 10-year old unit or replace it at $700.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

The broiler part and the new circuit board together are around $300, if you buy through either Sears Part Direct, or Repairclinic.com, then you have to figure in labor to have it installed. It is really up to you. Stainless is in, so are those stoves with pie ovens in them. Look around, due to you may be able to get a scratch & dent at a cheaper price. I have a Whirlpool gas and replaced the circuit board on it a couple of years back, and it really is not hard. Now I have to replace the spark igniter, which I am calling one of the local places to do it, because I am unable to lean forward right now, otherwise I would do it on my own. As for the broiler element, you have to be in the oven to pull the old and put in the new, which is also not hard.

Just pick your poison. Do you want to spend $300 for both parts and install yourself, or get a newer unit, due to this one is ten years old. Keep in mind, there is always Murphy lurking around the corner, and he tends to bring his family with him.


----------



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

Geez! i don't understand the mind set anymore. people saying Oh, it's ten yrs old or 8 or 7-whatever, i'll just replace it! guess it started with our Asian friends importing throw away TV'/mo etc. if a $700 oven, $500 washer or a $1000 refrig etc is in good condition, has the features one uses and been working ok-why trash it? expected future problems? plenty of problems with new stuff, and the level of warranty/contract is absymal anymore. since i'm in the 'BIZ' i'm partial to fixing but with that said; especialy with a competent DIY', age of the appl shouldn't be the determing factor.


----------



## tkolarik (Mar 26, 2011)

Well, thanks to you folks for suggestions. I went to the CPSC.gov website and found that there were a few similar units from Whirlpools with the same problem. So I got mad and called Customer Service which actually offered to pay for the part (I would have to handle install fee) so I told them I didn't want to replace a part with one that potentially had the same problem and could burn down the house or take a life. So they offered me $150 since I have bought like 12 appliances over 20 years through them. I asked if they would pay for delivery which is $70 but they said no.

At that point I went on line and got the name and office phone number to the president of Sears Kenmore and called his office and spoke to an administrative assistant of his. At this point the ball is in their corner. Seeing how I spent about $6000 or $7000 in DOCUMENTED purchases with them, the $150 is not appropriate especially since the unit is only through half of its expected lifespan. The $150 offer will not be enough to keep me as a customer anymore! Besides, it is a defect of a Whirlpool unit and Sears continues to use them as a vendor. Any concession they award to me can easily be recovered from.

Going now to post a complaint with the Consumer Public Safety Commission!


----------



## SearsCares (Aug 25, 2011)

*Sears Cares*

Dear tkolarik,
My name is Laura with Sears Cares; I found your post here and I want to apologize for all the difficulty you’ve had in getting your range repaired. When something we rely on fails it can be extremely frustrating, especially after finding out that this has happened to others. I can certainly understand your reluctance to pay to have part installed and your concerns with keeping the unit in your home based on your research. From your post I see that you were offered $150 towards a new purchase and have reached out to our executive office for assistance with this issue. If you need any additional help, we at Sears Cares would be happy to work with you towards a resolution. At your convenience please contact our office via email at [email protected] and a personal case manager will contact you directly to discuss this experience. In the email, please provide a contact phone number, the phone number the range was purchased under (if different than the contact phone number), and please do include your user name (tkolarik) for reference to your issue. Again, we are very sorry for any inconvenience and please let us know if we can be of any assistance. 
Thank you, 
Laura D.
Social Media Moderator
Sears Social Media Support


----------



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

So there ya go-Sears Cares. let us know the outcome. i would opt for the free part. a new one is going to have the same set up-electronicaly controled bake/broil relays. why spend the extra money? if there was a problem with this control [after 10 yrs?] it would have been respec' out. so should be fine. i'm no appolgist for Sears but they're a retailer, why get cranky with them?


----------



## tkolarik (Mar 26, 2011)

Sears "say" they care, they haven't shown it yet!

But I am definately not replacing the part with another that could do the same thing. I have my family and a lifetime of photos, records, mementos and other things thart are not replaceable. I don't want an appliance whose function in life is to make heat, and who has proven itself not follow my instructions, living in my home.

If I take a big hit on this financially, I'll get my "pound of flesh" as they say!


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

I had to replace the circuit board on my gas stove, and had no qualms in doing so. If Sears is honoring their warranty to replace the part, regardless of the age, let them do it. Otherwise, as they have told you, they will give you xx amount towards a new purchase. It is your choice, and no one is forcing you which to take.

I would say that this thread has ran its course, and there really is not much more we can do to help.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

SEARS CARES= oxymoron


----------



## JoeK1900 (Oct 17, 2015)

*Latecomer to thread about Kenmore broiler issues*

All, while this is an old thread, the topic is still current. I definitely see the validity in trying to repair things- especially appliances. I've done a lot of that- replacing motors in electric drills, or the drum assembly in a front-load clothes washer (the overhung load on the shaft puts a significant load on the shaft bearings, causing failure far before what I consider to be a reasonable service life). I have a Kenmore oven/range unit- the model number isn't really important because the relay in question (relay that is soldered to circuit board and switches power to oven element) appears to be used in many models. In our case, the relay didn't fuse (or "stick"). One of the soldered terminals where the relay connects to the control board melted. I went on an internet search to see what experiences my fellow consumers were reporting, and found that many others had the same relay with the exact same terminal melting. There's even an online video showing how to resolder the terminal. I went ahead and resoldered it but kept thinking about the cause, and whether it was really a safe fix that would properly resolve the issue. With a lot of thinking and a little more internet research, I've concluded the fault is in the design of the circuit board (my own opinion, I'm not an expert, and am trying to keep an open mind- but I'm concerned enough that I filed a complaint with the Consumer Product Safety Commission). It appears there's a relay on the control board that either fuses the contacts, locking the broiler element on, or builds up enough resistance across the contacts to generate sufficient heat in the relay terminal to melt the solder joint. Resoldering the joint, replacing the relay, or even replacing the control board with a new unit, seems to leave open the risk of a future control failure that could lock on the broiler element. By the way, it appears to me a fused relay contact results in an overheating circuit with no overtemperature safety device. Given the integrated nature of the circuit board, it seems that a resolution for the existing models in all of our kitchens would be prohibitively expensive, and it is unlikely Sears and other manufacturers/retailers of appliances with this relay design will voluntarily address the issue. Seems like the best way to address the issue is for anyone concerned/willing to file a complaint with CPSC and request an independent government investigation. No one wants to hear this type of news (I don't expect any of the happy/grateful responses to the video showing how to fix your stove with a solder joint and save hundreds of dollars), but it is simply the truth as I see it- and it might help avoid a tragic event.


----------



## MrBob (Mar 23, 2016)

I have a 95002. It spontaneously went into overdrive last night. Charred a few items on nearby counters (not on the range). The breaker tripped otherwise we would have had a major issue in the kitchen. I filed with the CPSC. I intend to do no more business with Sears in the future.


----------

